# Replacement wire for cutter



## dillsandwitch (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a tank style cutter that I purchased from a guy in the US and I have busted a wire on it. You think I can find the spare ones I bought with it? Anyhoo I messaged the guy and he said he used .022 guitar strings. My question is what note string do I want for that? is .022 the diameter of the sting in mm or inches? All this US to Australia conversion stuff does my head in

Please shift this to shopping recs if thats a more appropriate section for this question

TIA 
Dill


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2016)

I did a quick google and it seems that it is a standard size. You can ask a music shop or even Herr Amazon for a 0.22 guitar string


----------



## McMomWV (Aug 6, 2016)

Warning - You don't want a wound string.  Guitar strings are very common and can be bought in a pack so you'll have some on hand for next time.  They are measured in thousandths of an inch.  As Efficacious Gentleman said, walk in to any music shop and they can help.  .022 is larger than a low E so I'm not really sure what he is using here (note wise).


----------



## alexanderte (Aug 6, 2016)

I don’t know much about soap wire cutters, but I do play some guitar.

You probably want a string that is neither wound nor coated (an invisible coating that at least Elixir adds to their strings to make them last longer – most likely not appropriate for soap wire cutters).

.022 is thinner (and higher pitched) than the low (as in low pitched) E string by the way. The G string from a .014–.055 set is probably what you want.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2016)

And that measurement is in inches, even in metric countries. Tradition, I suppose!


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think I remember a discussion about G strings for soap cutters a few months back. Not coated or wound. Both leave a funky looking cut.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 6, 2016)

Awesome thanks for the help guys. Now I have a better idea of what to look for. Now I just have to get an early day or wait till next weekend to go hunting for one.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you, dillsandwich.  I bought a wire cutter and promptly lost the extra wire that came with it.  I'm going to have to purchase a few to have on hand for when I break one. 

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...s=022+guitar+string&sprefix=.022+guit,aps,226


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Aug 23, 2019)

... Anyhoo I messaged the guy and he said he used .022 guitar strings. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That would be the diameter in inches - a.k.a. 0.558mm a.k.a. 9 gauge.
> I use 8G (0.20"/0.508mm) on my cutters, get it from www.precisionbrand.com in the USA.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 23, 2019)

alexanderte said:


> I don’t know much about soap wire cutters, but I do play some guitar.
> 
> You probably want a string that is neither wound nor coated (an invisible coating that at least Elixir adds to their strings to make them last longer – most likely not appropriate for soap wire cutters).
> 
> .022 is thinner (and higher pitched) than the low (as in low pitched) E string by the way. The G string from a .014–.055 set is probably what you want.



whats the difference between the .016 B and the .016G


----------



## Relle (Aug 24, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> whats the difference between the .016 B and the .016G



Marilyn the person you quoted hasn't been here in 3 yrs. The thread is 3 yrs old. Please look at the dates of the thread and posts you are replying to or quoting.


----------



## lucycat (Aug 24, 2019)

Juststrings.com has all sorts;  I have purchased from them the "Ernie Ball Custom Gauge 22p electric or acoustic guitar String 1022" for my cutter.  Mine uses only one wire.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 24, 2019)

Relle said:


> Marilyn the person you quoted hasn't been here in 3 yrs. The thread is 3 yrs old. Please look at the dates of the thread and posts you are replying to or quoting.



OOOPS--I guess I just looked at the post above mine and then never paid attn after--need to open my eyes???


----------

